# Water Tanks



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a question and not a lot of time to make a decision. The spring my family has been drinking from for 90 years has a new problem. 

History… 30 years ago my dad spent a week and put in a piece of galvanized culvert, 5ft in diameter and about 6ft long to act as a reservoir for the water pump. The culvert had about 2ft of gravel in the bottom so water could percolate up. There was always about 600 gallons of water available in the culvert. It didn’t work out, rust colored white clothes in the laundry. Another week was spent digging out the old concrete tiles in the pump house, lining the bottoms with gravel with siphon hoses between the new tiles. It worked great for another 20 years…

City water finally became available about 10 years ago. About the same time I had a constant problem with crayfish re-routing water in the pump house. I switched the pump back to the metal culvert a few feet down the hill. I used the culvert reservoir for watering livestock by the barns, watering the garden etc. I rarely used more than 200 gallons at any one time. City water was used in the house.

Present problem, this 30 year old rusted culvert is springing leaks every where below ground level. After the latest leak I have less than 70 gallons available. 

The best solution I came up is a “round” 305 gallon polyurethane tank. Tractor Supply has one as well as a few other companies. It’s 46” in diameter and 50” tall. It will fit neatly inside the 5ft (60”) culvert. Prices range between $275 without shipping to $400 pickup at the store.

Pros: I don’t have to dig a new hole for a tank or build a foundation or support for one. I’m going to have to dig out some sediment and gravel which I will use to fill the gap between the new tank and old culvert.

I don’t see a down side, if some does, speak up.

Side note: mechanized equipment cannot reach the bottom of this hollow, any digging, concrete mixing, any building materials… It all has to done by hand. Its 100 yards to the bottom of the hollow, in places it’s a 60% grade. A few years ago I had to carry the 70lb pump and motor up that hill to get repairs, it took me an hour. I’m not a young man. I built a little sled for it when I had to drag it back down the hill. The sled is still at the bottom of the hill.

Ya’ll have all the info? Q1 – ideas besides a plastic tank? 

Q2 – Best way to purchase a large tank? (Companies etc, ) Tractor Supply advertises this tank as something their stores carry, yet it is always listed as “low stock” meaning they don’t carry it. On the phone today they told me they can give me a “rain check” certificate. Meaning – if the store gets one in the next year I will be the first customer they call… I can’t wait that long!

Q3- best way to purchase and pick up a tank or have it shipped to Alabama.

Help?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cotton I think that the Plastic Tank is your best option. Are there any other Venders besides Tractor Supply that may have a Tank in stock, perhaps an Internet search will turn something up. As far as transporting it, maybe you could arrange to have it delivered to the nearest Town. You would then have to have, or Hire a Truck to deliver it to your Farm.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might consider a Hypalon liner. Some large pieces of cardboard, i.e. a refrigerator box, would help protect the Hypalon from puncture by the sharp edges of the culvert. 

Have you considered a piece of 4' culvert? 

Does this fill from the top or the bottom?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

what about a poly culvert just small enough to fit inside the existing one


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The tank is problematic for 3 reasons. The 305 gallon tank is almost to small. The 550 gallon tank requires a lot of labor. Both tanks prevent water percolation from the gravel because of solid bottoms. This might be very problematic during droughts.

I spoke with my nephew this afternoon that has a lot of experience with this. I also need his oldest son and a couple of the young guys from his hay crew for labor.

He knows where I can get a 4ft poly culvert. I need a sheet of marine grade plywood for a top on the culvert but comparing costs… all options are going to run me between $700 and $900 including labor.

I’m leaning toward the poly culvert.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My very first thoughts were ...slip in a liner of some type in the existing 5' old culvert.
Sounds like the most economical way to go would be to use a piece of 4' poly culvert inserted in old culvert. 
6 feet long X 48"= $240 approx.($40/ft)

Sure would like to see a pic of the old one...

Maybe a pic after its done...whatever you decide ..




Jim


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Water tanks for sale in AL.

Norwesco Inc

www.norwesco.com

1

709 Railroad Ave, Albertville, AL 35951

(256) 878-6606

Rain For Rent

www.rainforrent.com

2

3135 Dial St, Mobile, AL 36612

(251) 452-2055

Water Systems of Alabama

watersystemsofalabama.com

3

2779 Pelham Pkwy, Pelham, AL 35124

(205) 621-0130

Murrill Tank Service

murrillts.com

4

3621 Alba Club Rd, Mobile, AL 36605

(251) 479-4775

Southern Pump & Tank

spatco.com

5

3665 Westgate Pkwy, Dothan, AL 36303

(334) 671-1592


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My daughter sent us some mylar water containers with chemicals for storage. 

But a water tank would be nice too.


----------



## bugginout121 (Oct 5, 2016)

I think plastics your best bet


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

I've used Norwesco tanks, and except for a brush fire they weather well, my Well Storage tank is 3,000 gallons and survived the brush fire since it had water in it, just glassed the outside a bit, insurance paid for a new one, which is sitting in the middle of a field with 2 5,000 rain water tanks that didn't fare so well with the fire... new storage building will be fire proof.

*Rancher*


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

I can not say what they have at the moment but take a look at https://www.govdeals.com/. They seem to be primarily in the south eastern us and they do have water tanks and so forth now and then. This may be of no help whatsoever but it can't hurt to take a look. They do have some strange stuff now and then. Good luck with your water. Maybe look into a plastic septic tank? I bought a 1,000 gallon for $500.00 not all that many years ago. Hey-a tank is a tank..!


----------

